# reverse problems.... help. also motor "stuttering"



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

Is it a tiller motor or remote? 

If it is a tiller, it sounds like your clutch dog in your lower unit is shot.

If it is a remote, the shift linkage might need adjustment.

If you drain the lower unit and find metal flakes and chunks, it is the clutch dog, based on your description.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

What year and make? What HP?


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

remote steering,

40hp johnson 1991


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

I would try adjusting the shift cable to allow more travel in the reverse direction first. You could also disconnect the shift cable and see if you can shift into reverse manually. This will tell you if it is the adjustment or a clutch dog problem


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

will do. can you run it in gear with just a hose and the connector thing?


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

Yea, you can run it in gear on the hose at idle.


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

okay just not high speeds


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

> okay just not high speeds


No high speeds. Also watch shifting from froward to reverse while the prop is still at speed

Have you checked the magnet on the LU drain screw for chunks or shavings?


----------

